# Muhle Glashutte Spotted on TV



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

So one morning I was watching Guys Fieri's show called Guys Big Bite and spotted this on his wrist.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Fatz028 said:


> So one morning I was watching Guys Fieri's show called Guys Big Bite and spotted this on his wrist.


Oh well. I still love this watch regardless. I've seen a list of watches he has. He finally decided to buy a great one for a change.


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

CM HUNTER said:


> Oh well. I still love this watch regardless. I've seen a list of watches he has. He finally decided to buy a great one for a change.


What at does he have? How did you get to see his list?


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Fatz028 said:


> What at does he have? How did you get to see his list?


There's a website that lists celebrity's watches. I have the list back home on the PC. I'm out of town for the holidays, but will post them Monday when I get back into town.

His watches are like his style in general... big and flashy and not very refined or substantial.


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

I know one thing about him he is a watch guru.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Confirmed!


----------



## Kisara (Mar 6, 2007)

A friend of mine contacted him on FB inquiring about a watch he wore on one episode, and received a reply with an answer within a few hours.


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice!! He loves his watches I noticed. He also loves his food too. I went to a couple of places on his triple D show and he knows where the best places to eat are.


----------

